# Do you have a Fursuit crush?



## Belatucadros (Mar 17, 2017)

I see that you guys have brought back this thread for some reason, so I made the description a bit less cringy for my own good. Have fun.

Do you have a fursuit crush? I'm referring to the character itself, not the person underneath.


----------



## Royn (Mar 17, 2017)

Pokari Roo.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 18, 2017)

Do you mean on the person inside the suit? Or the suit itself?


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 18, 2017)

Pffffffffffff


----------



## Jakinator178 (Mar 18, 2017)

Majira...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jakinator178 said:


> Majira...


What about now?


----------



## Jakinator178 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice try. That was like 3 years ago. If anyone gets majira it's me!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah but he looked like some type of beaver back then.


----------



## racoondevil (Apr 8, 2017)

Ugh.....some Russian furry that wears a spiderman undersuit.  Yeah.


----------



## lajm (Apr 10, 2017)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> Do you mean on the person inside the suit? Or the suit itself?


yeah this


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

I have a crush on the fursuit exoskeleton armour created by /k/


----------



## HamSlicer (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm generally not that fussed about fursuits but Cherry the Bear is something else.


----------



## ~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat (Apr 10, 2017)

Is no one going to talk about Booker Fox? I mean look at this!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat said:


> Is no one going to talk about Booker Fox? I mean look at this!


I don't see what's special about it aside from a surprisingly okay colour palette.

He stuck with neutral tones but used just the right saturation of red


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 10, 2017)

Well... I have a crush on Vikki, The Rubbercoated Vixen (Username Rubbervixen) and Disdemonica (Username Dizziez). Does this count?


----------



## ~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat (Apr 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> I don't see what's special about it aside from a surprisingly okay colour palette.
> 
> He stuck with neutral tones but used just the right saturation of red



I guess I just like it. I must admit I have never been known for my wonderful tastes, but I like the colors and I like the way it's made. (as in the fursuit head, not necessarily the colors, although I like those too.)


----------



## Sagt (Apr 10, 2017)

This one:


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 10, 2017)

...Fursuit crush? Ok then.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Apr 10, 2017)

I have yet to see a fursuit that particularly sticks out to me.

And even then, I doubt I'd have a "crush" on it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 10, 2017)

~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat said:


> I guess I just like it. I must admit I have never been known for my wonderful tastes, but I like the colors and I like the way it's made. (as in the fursuit head, not necessarily the colors, although I like those too.)


If colour combination is your thing then you may like Mabinogi


----------



## ~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat (Apr 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> If colour combination is your thing then you may like Mabinogi



Plz help I am an ignorant soul and don't know what/who Mabinogi is.


----------



## ~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat (Apr 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> This one:



This looks awesome! Do you know who made this?


----------



## Royn (Apr 10, 2017)

Take it "Fursuit crush" Includes the characters wells the suit itself, so......If thats true.... Pokari Roo!


----------



## Sagt (Apr 10, 2017)

~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat said:


> This looks awesome! Do you know who made this?


No idea who made the suit, but he's called Sunny Dingo if that helps.


----------



## ~Maru_The_Marbled_Polecat (Apr 10, 2017)

Lcs said:


> No idea who made the suit, but he's called Sunny Dingo if that helps.



Thank you so much! Any tipe of help is appreciated since I'm completely new here!


----------



## Bunibou (Apr 7, 2018)

How has nobody said Molokai?? LOOK AT HOW BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Ginza (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh hell... I can't believe you guys dug up this embarrassing thread of mine again.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 8, 2018)

racoondevil said:


> Ugh.....some Russian furry that wears a spiderman undersuit.  Yeah.



I am very confused. but also slightly aroused.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm not gonna lie.


Hey, I don't have any regrets either mate.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

no I totally don't *COUGH COUGH*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm not gonna lie.


Who doesnt love Nos!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm not proud of this one butt.......


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I'm not proud of this one butt.......


Oh, and he is a mess!!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

I ain't crushing on anyone, but there are a lot of fursuiters that I am a fan of. And at MomoCon last year there was a flying squirrel that was fantastic! Cute af!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

this crush is really pretty much gone since I recently found out he's married but:


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> this crush is really pretty much gone since I recently found out he's married but:


Cabbit!!


----------



## Rochat (Apr 8, 2018)

I think Ruskie Huskie is really cute.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a bit of a crush going on for Base_Progression if I'm honest.  Such a cute and fluffy jag.  Plus the chap inside is just the nicest most inspirational person.

And as I'm typing this very post he's posted this on Twitter to illustrate the point 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983106936420745216


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I have a bit of a crush going on for Base_Progression if I'm honest.  Such a cute and fluffy jag.  Plus the chap inside is just the nicest most inspirational person.
> 
> And as I'm typing this very post he's posted this on Twitter to illustrate the point
> 
> ...


*clicks on link* d'awwwwwwwwwwww! he's sooo floofeh!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh, and he is a mess!!


well, that's part of the reason I have a crush on him...he's just as much of a mess as I am XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 8, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> well, that's part of the reason I have a crush on him...he's just as much of a mess as I am XD


Me and my wife bhutrflai watched him putting that gingerbread house together at christmas. Oh boy! He is a mess!!!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and my wife bhutrflai watched him putting that gingerbread house together at christmas. Oh boy! He is a mess!!!


strangely enough that video lightened up my Christmas X3

anyho I also have a thing for a lesser known guy, the floofy boofy bou boi  (boof the bou)


----------



## backpawscratcher (Apr 9, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> strangely enough that video lightened up my Christmas X3
> 
> anyho I also have a thing for a lesser known guy, the floofy boofy bou boi  (boof the bou)


Boof is indeed very lovable, as well as being very funny <3


----------



## Belatucadros (Apr 9, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Boof is indeed very lovable, as well as being very funny <3


Oh, and don't forget about that lovely French accent of his!


----------

